# Jogging Robot



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2003)

Someone give Asimov a call - the robots are jogging now. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3330183.stm

excerpt:



> *A small step for a Sony robot could turn out to be a giant leap for robotkind.*
> 
> 
> Sony has showed a new version of its Qrio robot that can jog at a top speed of 14 metres per minute.
> ...


----------

